# Who is responsible for a bounced check?



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

If someon wanted to pay with a check for items at my garage sale and I cashed it and it bounced, would the bank take the amount out of my account or try to recover it from the payee?


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2019)

The bank would likely take the money out of your account.  Then--if you want--you go after the person.
Accepting a check for that type of sale is not a good idea.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't even if the people insist but was curious what would happen. I no longer take deposits, either. More than once people have put a deposit on an item and never returned. Than I am stuck holding it.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 11, 2019)

It would be charged to you and then you would have to collect from the person that gave it to you. Cash only at my garage sales.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

Yeah, people that say, "Will you take a check?" and I say "No." Then they say "Well, I don't have any money." Then I say, "All the more reason not to."

My mom ran into that once when she was working at a community fair. A woman stopped at her booth and tried to pay with a check. My mom refused to accept it, but the woman that was in charge of the fair said she knew the check writer and would vouch for her. The check bounced, but the fair manager covered it.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 11, 2019)

My husband was the Rubber Check King.  Once he sent a rubber check to pay a fine to the District Magistrate. She called me and said either send out a good check today or I will be picking up your husband tomorrow. Of course I sent a check, but let me tell you, I considered just letting things take their course. What a dumba** move. I bet they had a good laugh at the Magistrate's office that day, somebody pulling that kind of $!*# with them. We definitely had separate accounts.


----------

